# PVR 508 price



## Bill-1 (Jul 6, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
I'm a first time poster. Have been reading a lot of interesting discussions on the PVR's. Currently have a 6000, PVR 508 and a 2800. I want to upgrade the 2800 to a PVR 508. 
I've read some messages indicating the 508 costs 149 w/free shipping. !rolling 
I just called Dish and they want 299 plus 14+ shipping. Was this a promotion of the past :wave: or ??
I love my 508 and was hoping to get another.
Thanks in advance for your input. 
Bill :glasses:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk Bill!

The $149 no string attached promo is for select customers and may or may not be still offered. The regular promo for existing subs is $199 with a commitment, for more details see the link below.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/offers/501_upgrade/index.shtml


----------



## mjschuyler (Nov 2, 2002)

Bill, E*'s offer of $149.00 seems to be aimed at long time customers with at least top 150 and some movie packages. I called in April and was offered a 508 for $149 installed. I have two 721's, a 501 and a JVC DVHS/5000. I have over $100 in programming. I did not have to agree to a years programming or credit card autopay. I asked if I could sell my 501 and was told I could. I have been with E* for over 6 years so I guess they figured I would not be leaving.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They will allow you to get 2 508's for $149 each and no mention of commitments but there may be one although its for selected preferred customers and we have all of the channels over $100 worth and pay a year in advance on top of that. They will make you pay in advance for these receivers though.

I am glad that they are offering good customers such a good offer. Even if you do not have a lot of channels I think they may still give you the $199 deal with autopay and a year commitment to a certain programming package.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Longterm subs yes, programming package. doesn't make a difference if you have AT100 or AEP w/locals and supers with Dish Latino and an additional 2 or 3 foreign language packages. But you must have good billing history. Our bill is just over $50/month and we got it with no problem.


----------



## Bill-1 (Jul 6, 2003)

Thank you for your responses. After reading them I called Dish back and told them that I wanted a PVR 508 for 149 incl shipping. The cust rep-Drew and supervisor-Sam said I qualified but am not on the "list" of people this is being offered to. I followed chain of command and than talked to Paul-Exec office. After informing Paul that I have been a customer since 1999 and having 2-5000, 1-PVR 508, 1-2800 recievers and countless other expenses because of my commitment with Dish I should qualify for the lower price on the 508. He came back to me and told me that if I commit for 1 yr top 50(already have)/ do auto credit card (already do), he would ship it free for 149. I said fine. 
A couple of minutes later, he than came back and said he would have to talk to his bosses on this (after he had commited) to see if it's ok with them. 
So, I hope they stand by his offer. Will keep you informed.
Thank you,
Bill.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder why they do not contact customers that are on this list? I guess this is a secret promotion for those that ask for it or those that they do not want to lose as customers when something goes wrong or just those that call in. I wonder what other secret promotions they have out there.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I pay nowhere near $100 and was offered the $149 deal several times and finally got one for $99. I also have free PTV on my DP as well. Although I feel very strongly that free PTV should be extended to all DP owners at this point.


----------



## homam (Sep 18, 2002)

:ewww: what is PTV


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

PTV (Personal TV) may also be known as PVR (Personal Video Recorder) in which the 7100, 7200 (Dishplayer) and 501, 508, 721 in which allows you to pause, fast forward, rewind, skip ahead 30 seconds (the amount of time of some commercials) and skip back (go back 9 seconds for a replay) and record live tv shows and set up timers to record or view programs automatically everyday, the same time every week, or just once to view at a later time and skip through commercials. It is similar to a Tivo.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

With the DP you normally pay for PTV. The same functionality is free with other DISH PVRs. I would not say that the two terms are interchngeable. One is a service the other is hardware.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It is software on the other receivers as well, you just do not pay for that software on those receivers.


----------



## Bill-1 (Jul 6, 2003)

I received a call from Dish today :soapbox: . They did agree to sell me the PVR 508 for 149 incl shipping. Top 50 for 1 year and auto pay required on my part. No problem since that is what I already have. Thank you for all your input :lol: . 
I can't wait until it shows up. Until then :coffee 
I'll update when it arrives.
Thank you
Bill :glasses:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am assuming you were responding to me Jacb but I am a bit puzzled. Yes it is software on all receivers. But I never used the word software in my post. nor did anyone else in theirs. My point was that PTV and PVR are not the same thing. One refers to a service the other to hardware.


BTW I do not think that there is a liat to call people off of. I think these promos are available to those who assert their dissatisfaction in the proper way.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought you meant software when saying service as you was saying the other was hardware. What I had meant was the functionality in itself in that it can record, fast forward, rewind, pause, skip ahead, skip back.

For those that do not have to commit to one year of top 50 with autopay do they require you to activate the receivers? I am not saying that I would not do that I am just curious as to what they would do if you didnt or if someone decided that they did not need one of them or both after receiving them selling both of them to get a 721 instead if they changed their minds for example.


----------

